# What are the rules here?



## Ace69 (Sep 17, 2007)

I need ta know!  Your assistance is fully and completely appreciated!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Community Policies can be found under Community Announcements! I suggest you read them carefully!


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2007)

Community Policies. For anyone else who is looking there is a link on the blue toolbar at the bottom of each page. Right next to Contact Us.


----------

